# Taveuni Island  My Most Memorable Trip Since Retiring 25 years ago



## Lon (Jul 15, 2016)

My wife and I did many exciting things and visited some fantastic places after we both retired but Scuba diving THE GREAT WHITE WALL off Taveuni Island in Fiji would have to top the list. We received our Deep Water Certification two years prior from a American Dive Master that had opened a Dive Shop in Vava'u Tonga. The diving that we did in Tonga was good preparation for the dives we would make in Fiji. We have done dives off California and a number of places in the eastern and western Caribbean, but Taveuni was absolutely the best.http://www.taveunidive.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

That looks like a great place Lon, beautiful!  Closest thing we ever did to diving was snorkeling in Hawaii, which was awesome!  The fish so colorful just like the ones in fine saltwater aquariums.  Good memories there!


----------

